# AAPC Exam Passing Grade



## joshuatng (Feb 5, 2012)

I am scheduled to take the CPC exam on February 25th and I was wondering, what the passing grade was. Do I need to pass each section with at least a 70 percent or do I just need to get a 70 percent overall?

Thanks


----------



## amyabiller (Feb 5, 2012)

70 % overall


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

Yes. Overall you need to score 70%.

Nalini CPC


----------



## marys814 (Jun 25, 2020)

Is a 70 the passing grade of all AAPC Certification exams?


----------

